# most popular color platings



## mywoodshopca (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi,

What does everyone seem to find is their most popular color platings on pens?

I think Chrome is my most popular one.


----------



## pipecrafter (Jan 23, 2009)

Personally, I prefer the black Ti.  However, I've gotten great responses from people on both silver (plat, chrome, etc) and gold (gold, Ti, etc) colors.  I think a lot has to do with how you pair the plating with the color of the barrel.  A red barrel looks better with gold-colored plating, for instance.  And blues like turquoise look stunning with silver-colored plating.


----------



## nava1uni (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes, I agree that matching the wood with the plating makes the pen stand out.  I like the silver plating with darker colored woods.  Sometimes gold doesn't show well with the wood's color.


----------



## mywoodshopca (Jan 23, 2009)

Is there any woods that the satin gold or satin silver platings work well with?


----------



## GoodTurns (Jan 23, 2009)

Pink Ivory loves satin silver


----------



## mywoodshopca (Jan 23, 2009)

GoodTurns said:


> Pink Ivory loves satin silver


 

tried a satin gold on one... didnt look good to say the least 

Ended up putting a silver kit on it and gave it as a sample


----------



## bad (Jan 23, 2009)

Most of the types of wood that I work with tend to look best with gold. Of course there's always an exeption to the rule, my top seller this Christmas was blue Allowood which looked great with silver.


----------

